
CTRL-F – Search, for the real world - necrodome
http://www.ctrlf.io/
======
dalke
How is this different from Scanbot, or (I presume) other similar programs?

Oh, answered my own question - unlike Scanbot, the processing is local;
there's no need for a network connection and no cloud storage.

